# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 47)



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2019)

*What is one project you made specifically for yourself? and why?*





*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
really now, post up an avatar!*


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 17, 2019)

You wouldn't think that question would be a head scratcher, but the only thing that comes to mind is a crosscut sled or some other jig. And I made the sled for a specific project for someone else.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 17, 2019)

answers here seem to be duplicated..... from last week or....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 17, 2019)

I built an oak bookcase with help from my Dad. This was a Christmas present for my wife, but it was my first real furniture projects. It was a lot of fun to build and there was a great sense of accomplishment when it was finished.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 17, 2019)

Only thing that comes to mind is some turning tools that I made for myself. I can't actually think of anything I have made of wood that I have not given away.
This was the very first turning tool I ever made, it is what got me started making most of the tools I made.


 1/2" stainless steel shaft, round carbide cutter, and black walnut handle with a copper ferrule.


 This is a 1/2" thick stainless steel hollower I made, curly oak handle. Very beefy tool.


 






Since these I have made almost all of my turning tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## David Hill (Nov 17, 2019)

Mine is way simple—-work tables.
Built the first using some “junk” lumber and topped with 3/4 ply. Other tables I modified the big box store’s heavy duty shelf units— just making them half height. With a little cross support and a heavy plywood top, they work great. For me—Looks don’t matter, function does.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 17, 2019)

I can't think of anything I've made for myself with wood, but I have a nice set of brass hammers that I made myself quite awhile back. Cold rolled knurled handles with a flat spot milled in with my name and different sized brass heads.
Fun and simple to make.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 17, 2019)

justallan said:


> I can't think of anything I've made for myself with wood, but I have a nice set of brass hammers that I made myself quite awhile back. Cold rolled knurled handles with a flat spot milled in with my name and different sized brass heads.
> Fun and simple to make.


What no pics? I would love to see those.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 17, 2019)

I made a workbench 30" X 96" from 3/4" plywood. It has a shelf on the bottom & the legs are 4" X 4" PT lumber.
I used 2 sheets of plywood, and it was built in place. It weighs a ton.
I made it 2 layers thick for the top & the shelf. It will probably hold a ton or so.
I made it to have a heavy duty workbench in my garage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Nov 17, 2019)

I have made a few pens for myself but most of my pens are gifts. I needed a pen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Nov 18, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> What no pics? I would love to see those.



Hmmmm, well here's the smallest of them. I'm thinking the others are in the toolbox with my metal working tools out in the 5th wheel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 18, 2019)

Very nice Allan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 18, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice Allan



When I used to pop out one or two of these, folks asked why I didn't shape the heads and polish them. Brass just tarnishes and basically because they are brass, they get beat up. You pop them in the lathe and just trim a bit off and screw them back on the handle and beat them up some more.
They are tools not jewelry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Nov 18, 2019)

All I've ever made for myself are tools. Lots of different ones over the years, but this one is my favorite.





High angle smoothing plane. Jatoba body with African Blackwood knob and wedge. Tapered single blade, bedded at 62°. Made with handtools only (with one cut from a miter saw).

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

